# QLD-Wyaralong dam 27.3.12



## Novice (Sep 14, 2011)

A couple of mates and I checked out the top end of Wyaralong Dam today. Like a lot of SEQld's dams, access points are a little on the short side. Wyaralong is no different. Either launch down in the main basin at the boat ramp or Old Beaudesert rd where it crosses Teviot Brook. While the dam is at 100% , it backs up past this bridge.Water depths are in the 1.5-2.5metres range. No fish were landed, but we had a couple of bumps on a spinnerbait. We did see carp though unfortunately. Stocking in this new dam has not commenced as yet, but the Logan Albert Fish Management Assoc. is in the final stages of being granted permits to stock Bass and Mary river Cod into this impoundment. Apparently ,small numbers of Bass have been observed using the fishway down at the wall, but this fishway is only in use during times of flow.
Well here's some pics of the timber that is yet too mature in its newly flooded environment.

The view from the bridge.































































Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

Looks like it will be a top place to fish if the stockings go ahead and are successful . There sure is alot of submerged timber in those pics 8)


----------



## Streetkid (Dec 13, 2011)

Can't wait for this place to start getting some sporting size and populations of fish into it, its gonna be the closest spot to my house that I can duck out to for a fish.


----------



## Novice (Sep 14, 2011)

Streetkid said:


> Can't wait for this place to start getting some sporting size and populations of fish into it, its gonna be the closest spot to my house that I can duck out to for a fish.


Don't hold your breath ,the permit to stock hasn't been given as yet . Also the numbers of fish that will be allowed to be put in each year looks like being quite small ( 25 000ish Bass per year ) . Until the availability of Mary River Cod is sorted out by DEEDI , their numbers aren't likely to change either. Bass and MRC are the only fish species that will get up onto the management plan for stocking .Seqwater is also insisting that any stocked fingerlings be stained with calcein dye to distinguish natural from stocked fish. Their researcher wants to study their fishlift's ability to move fish up into the dam .

The Wyaralong Fishlift.









On a side note , down in the main basin of the lake there is an island that has formed . From above the shape of this island resembles a certain male appendage , some locals are starting to call this island "Gentleman's Joint". Would be funny as if this name sticks. 

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

The olds went out to the dam a few weeks ago, the mother caught a small 20cm bass on a blade lure...so there is fish in there :shock:

Will be good once/if the dam is properly stocked, I can see this being a very popular fishing spot for many.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Dave

Here is a link to the webpage covering the dam and the surrounding park.
Just had a quick look and it states.

There is a boat ramp located at the Eastern Trailhead and a canoe launch point located at the Western Trailhead. Launching and retrieving of vessels is only permitted at these locations.

http://www.mtjoyceescape.com.au/

Cheers
Paul


----------

